# Hot Scrape Help



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I have a new board and I took it out to ride with factory wax. I never realized this was a bad thing, but it's a Rome board and it had a sticker on it that said they did some kind of wax at the factory. The board still looks fine

Anyways, I want to remove the factory stuff before I wax it. I read the maintenance thread and did a search for how to do a hot scrape to remove the current wax, but couldn't find any details. Anybody wanna fill me in on the process?

I plan to take out the factory wax, then wax and scrape a couple times to get a bunch of wax in there. It is a Rome Flag, and the description of the board said that it is their most absorbent base. Thanks for any help


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Hot scrape = use a soft, cheaper wax and hot wax the board like normal. Except don't let the board cool down after your done spreading the wax around and scrape immediately. Doing this allows the pours in the board to open and before it cools scrape it to eliminate most of the wax/dirt that may be in the base. 

Then hot wax like normal, including the cool down phase.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Factory wax is usually useless. I've only seen one good factory wax job on a new board in my life - on my wife's Arbor Push. Give it a good scrub with a nylon brush as per Snowolf's tutorial video, it's sticky posted in this section. You can buy a scrub brush in any supermarket's cleaning section. If you need a wire brush, I find that the barbecue brushes are nice and soft bristled enough.. that way you don't need to spend extra money on 'official' brushes. 

Scrub it with the nylon brush really hard. You'll see the wax come off in white dusty-sized flecks. Wipe it off and give it a go with the new wax.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Perfect, thanks guys

I have most of the stuff, except not a scraper. I'll get one from Home Depot. I used to wax my old board pretty often, I just never removed wax from it. I'm looking to pick up some extra speed now, and I finally have a decent board so I want to do everything right


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ddutty said:


> Perfect, thanks guys
> 
> I have most of the stuff, except not a scraper. I'll get one from Home Depot. I used to wax my old board pretty often, I just never removed wax from it. I'm looking to pick up some extra speed now, and I finally have a decent board so I want to do everything right


Get a plastic scraper, not metal so you cant ruin your board if your inexperienced waxing and gouging it with the ends of the scraper.

Most scrapers are just a rectangle of plexiglass ...dont pay more than a few dollars for one...


----------

